# Undecided..



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I am planing to move to south of Spain OR south Portugal this spring with my wife. However, I am not decided in what country to go.

I am making the move mostly because of weather and I would like to stay somewhere near sea. This is a must.

Secondly, I am looking for a safe place to live, calm and I will try to avoid as much as possible BIG cities traffic (I am tired to spend my life in car, waiting for green color at semaphore).

Of course, rest of important things for a decent and living. I've almost put everything on a list.

I also own a small business, what I want to continue in the country where I will go also.

But I can't decide where to go.

Any advices are welcome, thanks in advance!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Doro,
It depends what your business is, and as with everything, try the place before you move there, rent for a while, see if you like it.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

silvers said:


> Hi Doro,
> It depends what your business is, and as with everything, try the place before you move there, rent for a while, see if you like it.


Well, I forgot to mention that, my business is internet based. But I don't exclude opening one in real life too. Mostly in IT area, where I have some knowledge.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

In that case i would travel around until you find someplace that fits your lifestyle perfectly. Don't eliminate anywhere until you have at least had a look. If you need fast interent speeds, you need to stay close to a major city, out in the sticks you may find the net a little slow.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Agree completely with Silvers.......rent until you make up your mind.

On the other hand: Spain vs Portugal - there's simply no contest! Portugal's where it's at! Lol.

B


----------

